# Size of goat stalls?



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have never separated my goats, with exception of kids. But after this long winter, I need to prepare for next year. I had a few goats get pretty aggressive with the smaller breeds, being in barn for so long- they did have access to go outside. With weather as bad as it was they chose not to. So I want to build stalls for safety. I'd like to know what size for individual and partners. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My kidding stalls for Boers are 4x8 but the never stay in there more then a few days. I have a 8x8 house though and I bet it could hold two friends easily. I know 5 sleep in it at night time. I'm really not sure. What about if you made a safe place for the kids??? I have a covered creep feeder and when it rained they all bundled up in there and no mamas were able to get inside but the would come out to eat.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm looking to build stalks to separate them at night and possibly during feeding times. I recently lost my favorite two goats. I'm not sure if it was bullying over food. Or the terrible winter we had. I have a couple goats who don't want to allow some others to eat. I have seen them ramming others away from food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have heard a lot about creep feeders, and still don't know what it is! Could someone post a pic for me?


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Found this image on line of a creep feeder. Don't know anything about them tho.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big of a space are we talking about? I use movable panels so I can create many different size areas. I have gates so I can have the gates open to give everyone access to all areas or close gates to separate.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The number of goats you have and the amount of space you have will partially dictate how many stalls you would need and of what sizes. If it was just at night or during feeding, I would think 5x8 for a single doe, and 8x8 for two or a doe and kids(?) might work. Also depends on the size of your goats, minis can get away with a different space then a full grown boer for example. 

Creep feeders are feeders with narrow slats that allow goats into the area if they are small enough to fit. So it is a great way to grain kids but prevent the does from eating their kids rations. It wouldn't work with goats that are all the same size or full grown does because none of them could get in.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

This is my creep feeder gate. I wire it over an existing gate and the kids can get in that area, but the does can't. If you look closely, there is long metal feeder hanging on the right side of the pen that I put pellets in. I can also open the gate in the background if needed, and the kids can get up under the shed.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I was thinking 4'X12', can do 5'X12' if I have to tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

